# 826 question



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

My 826 does not engage or disengage the drive when I press the clutch on the left handle bar. When I open the belly pan, I see a broken spring and a link bar n the bottom of the pan. I think it is the part #15 and #16 on the page. 


JOHN DEERE Parts Search | FREE


I think one end of the spring connected to the top of the bracket in this photo but I don't know how to connect on the other end. Anyone has a photo?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qw7gmr8yd33ahu6/File Jan 30, 3 13 05 PM.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I found this picture from another thread. I can see the end of the spring is connected to the bracket. Can someone tell me does the link end connect to anything? I can not tell from the photo?


----------



## Old_Deere (Feb 27, 2015)

There is a small hole in the sheetmetal near the pivot point of the tractor-blower assy. The long straight end of the spring hooks into it.


----------

